# Possible GERD?



## stebbs (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm so confused on what to do...and its driving me nuts. I have been on Aciphex for possible GERD because I kept getting a cough. Almost like a feeling of gas rising up and irritating the back or my throat. I reflux a lot but it doesn't burn. My main problem is the irritation its causing in the back of my throat. Almost like a tickly/sore sensation. Does this sound like GERD. Why is the Aciphex not helping it if it is GERD. Any suggestions?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

For what it is worth, I posted an answer to your earlier question about Provex. Given how it has eliminated all of my digestive problems, I cannot see how it would hurt to give it a try in your own case.Cheers,Mark


----------



## stebbs (Jan 8, 2008)

I am in the process of giving it a try right now. I'm the one that talked to you awhile ago over email and getting it on Ebay. I have been taking it only for four days. So far haven't noticed much improvement, but I hope it changes. THanks for your help and advice.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Sorry, I didn't realize that you had gotten ahold of it. Do stick with it. It probably will take a month or two. There is someone from Toronto who seemed to be so suspicious of the manufacturer and the marketing system that, in spite of the improvement, he was going to try to find something similar. He has come back to it in the last couple of months. Mark


----------

